# Lizardmen Tehenhauin. worth it?



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

hey, what are everyones thoughts about tehenhauin? hes not too many points, seeing how he is a lord.

My friend plays Skaven, so when i noticed that tehenhauin and skinks "hates" all units in a skaven army, i knew i had to use tehenhauin when i go up against my friend. I have about 126 skinks in my army, so tehenhauin will definitely give them a boost. 

the only thing that seems questionable is his survivability. his toughness isnt very impressive for a lord and his ward save isnt too awesome.
Youd think that someone being watched over by Sotek himself would have a bit of a better ward save than that. 

so with his weak defense, what would be the best way to ensure his survivability. He is obviously a close combat character and so i must find an effective way to get him there.

another question: can tehenhauin use magic items, like scimitar of the sun resplendant and other things like plaque of tepok? 

what about magic armor? some magical armor would definitely help him in combat. 

what do you all think then?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

No, Tehenhauhin can't buy items because he doesn't have the option to. I can think of only one character who can pick items and that's Morathi. I'd say he isn't worth it, but it'd probably be a very fun choice.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> I'd say he isn't worth it, but it'd probably be a very fun choice.


he, himself isnt worth it, but when i have an army consisting of 126 skinks, the bonus to reroll wounds against all skaven definitely makes him worth it. 

also, the other person you mentioned isnt in the current codex. is he from the previous lizardmen codex or something?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

That's because Morathi's a Dark Elf special character, the only one I know of that allows you to take magic items, specifically an arcane and an enchanted item.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Mannfred von Carstien (both versions of him) can take magic items too, but other than them I can't think of any characters with that option. That's part of the thing about characters, nearly all of them can't take additional items beyond the special items they carry. But if you're looking for ways to protect him, fall back on the basics. Put him in a fairly strong unit that can carry a magic banner to either beef them up or strengthen their defense.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> No, Tehenhauhin can't buy items because he doesn't have the option to. I can think of only one character who can pick items and that's Morathi. I'd say he isn't worth it, but it'd probably be a very fun choice.


Tenehauin has the option of riding an EOTG, and that's it.

And no, he's not worth it. 250pts for... that? splurge the extra 25pts and buy a slann.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Coke is correct. He can be fun to play, but a slann will give you better bang for your buck!


----------

